# Newbie Guidance - My Orange Krate



## sab (Jan 2, 2018)

Those [dam] girls in those big 10 speeds with those big wheels used to beat me every-time in the early 70's, however, at 10 and 11 years old, that muscle bike could carry up to 30 newspapers in the front and rear baskets, including those big Sunday's. Give me a snow plow and I could plow snow with that bike!  

The bike spent the next almost 50 years in the cellars of houses.  I think I remember the bike next to the tree in Dec of 69 or 70.  I'm now 58 and getting ready to retire and sell my house.  I don't think my next house will have a cellar.  (Not sure the wife understands spending dollars on a child's bike.)  In the first picture you can see the un-restored bike.  It hasn't seen daylight in years.   In the next picture you can see the owners  manual and what my mother paid for the bike ($94.95) and where the salesman wrote the serial #FF04115 indicating 1970.  The question is what do with my bike?  Price? I guess the next own will give it new life!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 2, 2018)

Welcome to the Cabe! Great to see your survivor bike. Thank you for posting it here on the Cabe. For reference there are several Krate's listed and or selling on eBay pretty regularly. I'm sure other stingray collectors here can help with value as well. You can list your bike right here on the Cabe for free as soon as you determine a price. Good luck with your sale!


----------



## Chopper1 (Jan 2, 2018)

I would be interested if you were to sell it...


----------



## Jaxon (Jan 3, 2018)

Great bike with a Great proven history. Doesnt look that bad. Schwinn chrome comes back from the dead. Someone is going to love that bike.


----------



## sab (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks for your inputs, and yes I saw ebay but wanted to get CABE input first.  I guess I'll keep an eye on the market until push comes to shove.  Thanks all.


----------



## brian griggs (Jan 3, 2018)

sab said:


> Thanks for your inputs, and yes I saw ebay but wanted to get CABE input first.  I guess I'll keep an eye on the market until push comes to shove.  Thanks all.



Hi interested in buying and restoring your orange krate back to original condition if you ever sell please contact me I will keep it original
As possible also trade you a real nice 61 are 62 3 speed corvette your choice of year and color if you still wanna ride they are both 26 inch bikes one is radiant blue the other is emerald green thanks keep me posted have a wonderful day


----------



## Jrodarod (Jan 6, 2018)

Personal Message Sent


----------



## sab (Jul 10, 2021)

I'm bring back this old thread because I still have the bike in the picture above and would like to sell.   I do see Krates for sale but not sure what this unrestored bike is worth.   I'd like to keep this public and ask what its worth, if that makes sense, however, in the end end I'd like to give it CABE home.  Attached Poloroid, I had all the girls and skinny!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2021)

I'm no Krate expert but it looks like it will clean-up pretty good so I'll start the party and say its's worth about $1200 as it sits. How this is supposed to work is you determine your asking price and list it in the for sale section with price, pics, location. V/r Shawn


----------



## nick tures (Jul 10, 2021)

sab said:


> I'm bring back this old thread because I still have the bike in the picture above and would like to sell.   I do see Krates for sale but not sure what this unrestored bike is worth.   I'd like to keep this public and ask what its worth, if that makes sense, however, in the end end I'd like to give it CABE home.  Attached Poloroid, I had all the girls and skinny!
> 
> View attachment 1444125



pm sent


----------



## phantom (Jul 10, 2021)

Krates are not my thing but I do know that would clean up like new. Love seeing untouched survivors that are in that condition. Good luck with your sale.


----------



## sab (Jul 12, 2021)

Continuing this thread and the reason its still around under classifieds.  Phantom - This is exactly one of the reasons I don't want to continue to "bring it along with me"


----------



## bicyclebuff (Jul 14, 2021)

a little  clean up and i would say 1500 shined up or more


----------

